# What would be a good game story?



## Drifloon Rocks (Sep 20, 2008)

I know we're all tired of "Team Evil wants to use a legendary's power to take over the world, so you have to battle and/or catch the legendary to save the world" story, so what do you think would be a better story?

I really liked the PMD2 story. It has lots of plot twists and wasn't boring. That's the kind of plot I would like.

Perhaps the legendary goes on a rampage without the provocation of an evil team? Maybe an evil Pokemon that wants to destroy all humans? I think it's time for something new.


----------



## Coloursfall (Sep 20, 2008)

Who says we're _all_ sick of that?_ I_ like it.   I like Pokemon more for the creatures, not the plot. 

I say that the usual for the main series would be best.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Sep 20, 2008)

Full Metal Cookies said:


> Who says we're _all_ sick of that?_ I_ like it.   I like Pokemon more for the creatures, not the plot.
> 
> I say that the usual for the main series would be best.


----------



## Autumn (Sep 20, 2008)

A game where the legendaries actually /do/ more things. Like, for example, if Dialga was the main legendary you travel through time, if Kyogre's the main legendary everything floods over, etc. Oh right and without an evil team being the cause.

I also want a different plot than the traditional "go beat the gyms and E4". Why can't we be a trainer to be a collector or something? >:/


----------



## Mewtwo (Sep 20, 2008)

I know, they should make a game where either you have the main, boring plot, or the choice to be a coordinator. Now _that_ would be fun!


----------



## Darksong (Sep 20, 2008)

Yay, coordinator! They should make a game solely for Pokemon contests. But I was thinking that at one point [evil team] steals your starter, and you have to rescue it. When you do, your friendship maximizes. That's what I thought would be good. Except it would be bad if you chose to only raise your starter... maybe, to get into the place where this happens, you have to have at least two Pokemon.... Yup, that's it.


----------



## Autumn (Sep 20, 2008)

Ooh, add this: a game where you actually _catch_ your first Pokémon instead of having it as a starter. :3 They give you a Safari Zone/equivalent right at the beginning of the game, and you can go in and choose from like twenty different Pokémon, and you can't get back to the Zone until you catch all the other Pokémon (or something like that).


----------



## Not Meowth (Sep 20, 2008)

Leafpool said:


> Ooh, add this: a game where you actually _catch_ your first Pokémon instead of having it as a starter. :3 They give you a Safari Zone/equivalent right at the beginning of the game, and you can go in and choose from like twenty different Pokémon, and you can't get back to the Zone until you catch all the other Pokémon (or something like that).


Safari Zone type things are unlikely to be anywhere near your tiny little hometown.

The usual works fine for me too, but I must admit a change would be nice. R/S/E's idea for _two_ evil teams fighting each other as well as you was a good one too.


----------



## Renteura (Sep 20, 2008)

WUE said:
			
		

> FMC said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dark Shocktail (Sep 21, 2008)

Mike the Foxhog said:


> Safari Zone type things are unlikely to be anywhere near your tiny little hometown.
> 
> The usual works fine for me too, but I must admit a change would be nice. R/S/E's idea for _two_ evil teams fighting each other as well as you was a good one too.



Agreed. It was interesting to see how the two frought against each other for control and how you just seemed to be in the middle.

I'd like a different plot. The current one only appeals if you really enjoy collecting them - while I do like catching all my favs, I can never be asked with the Pokedex at the end of it =s I'd like to see something like Pokemon Colossuem/XD: Gale of Darkness more. But more towards the former - you started off leaving an evil team by blowing up their base, then riding into the desert with your Umbreon and Espeon sitting shotgun on your hoverbike. SWEET.


----------



## Autumn (Sep 21, 2008)

Dark Shocktail said:


> But more towards the former - you started off leaving an evil team by blowing up their base, then riding into the desert with your Umbreon and Espeon sitting shotgun on your hoverbike. SWEET.


Oh, right, that reminds me of something someone here (forget who) suggested once: to actually start as an established trainer and not as a rookie. :3 Having Espeon and Umbreon start at level 25 and 26 was a very good idea, in my opinion.


----------



## Drifloon Rocks (Sep 21, 2008)

I think not starting in a tiny town at the bottom of the region would be cool. Maybe you could live in a city in the center of the region?

I've written an entire plot for the Marah Region. I'll post it up when I have time.

Oh! I also think that you should catch the starter instead of always being given it.


----------



## #1 bro (Sep 21, 2008)

the evil team should actually go around killing people. and not with pokemon either. they would shoot people. with guns. and you would have to stop them with the POWER OF FRIENDSHIP


----------



## Abwayax (Sep 21, 2008)

The "usual formula" story is pretty damn _good_, if you accept the premise that money speaks for itself.


----------



## #1 bro (Sep 21, 2008)

only that means Crank That Soulja Boy is pretty damn _good_.


----------



## Abwayax (Sep 21, 2008)

Zeta Reticuli said:


> only that means Crank That Soulja Boy is pretty damn _good_.


... point taken. I retract my previous statement.

So then what, in my opinion, would be a good game story? I dunno, something more climactic. Where defeating the evil team actually _means_ something (I mean really, if you're a 10 year old kid and you just totally trash THE MOST MENACING FIGURE TERRORIZING [insert region here] AND STOP HIS EVIL DOINGS *FOREVER* you should actually, y'know, be recognized for that, but no one ever goes "Oh hey you're the kid who singlehandedly owned Team Rocket/Aqua/Magma/Galactic and *SAVED THE FREAKING REGION/WORLD/UNIVERSE FROM SOME SORT OF EVIL PLOT*") and you can actually do things beyond collecting pokemon. Maybe something like fable, where the NPC characters _actually respond to things you do_.

In short: an actual plot, not just some thin cheap plot substitute poured over the actual game for the sake of having a plot.

Oh and it'd be nice if the champion doesn't keep the championship after being beaten. That never made much sense


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Sep 21, 2008)

There should be one where you start as a lowly grunt in a villainous team and have to work your way up.


----------



## Abwayax (Sep 21, 2008)

link008 said:


> There should be one where you start as a lowly grunt in a villainous team and have to work your way up.


that idea's been passed around every forum for so damn long I'm surprised Nintendo hasn't picked it up yet. Maybe they don't want to encouraged kids to join gangs or something


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Sep 21, 2008)

I've only an active part of two Pokemon-centric forums in my whole life so you'll have to excuse me there. :P

Anyway, these games have never needed a good story. The same old premise works just fine, as long as the Pokemon are there.


----------



## Not Meowth (Sep 21, 2008)

Dark Shocktail said:


> I'd like to see something like Pokemon Colossuem/XD: Gale of Darkness more. But more towards the former - you started off leaving an evil team by blowing up their base, then riding into the desert with your Umbreon and Espeon sitting shotgun on your hoverbike. SWEET.


Except not with an Umbreon and Espeon (seriously, I did NOT find them good starters). And NOT already at lv20+! Whoever thought that up should be shot. Call me old-fashioned but somehow I think starting at Lv5 is the way it should be.

And would it _kill_ them to make Team Snagem die in that explosion? *shot*


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Sep 21, 2008)

Number 100 said:


> Oh and it'd be nice if the champion doesn't keep the championship after being beaten. That never made much sense


Yup. You should be able to choose to be the champion after you defeat the former one. And then you can go around and still do your usual Pokemon-catching, trainer-battling stuff, but there are times when you can to battle some random powerful challenger. 



Leafpool said:


> Ooh, add this: a game where you actually _catch_ your first Pokémon instead of having it as a starter. :3 They give you a Safari Zone/equivalent right at the beginning of the game, and you can go in and choose from like twenty different Pokémon, and you can't get back to the Zone until you catch all the other Pokémon (or something like that).


That would be nice. Maybe you can be a random kid who just wants a Pokemon as, like, a pet or something. You go catch a Pokemon, and your parents get all mad because whatever you caught was too powerful or something. 

OH! Linoone got an idea! Your parents should be actual parents, instead of the "oh, you want to go on a journey alone with your fire-breathing lizard who may suddenly turn around and burn you to death? That's nice! Here's your backpack. Have fun~", your parents would actually worry about you and stuff. So, maybe at first, they would be really bothersome and keep on calling you on your Poke-whatever or stalk you, but later on, as you get more badges, they gradually stop. OH! And maybe you have to pull some huge, nice battle thing and escape. Or something. 



Drifloon Rocks said:


> I think not starting in a tiny town at the bottom of the region would be cool. Maybe you could live in a city in the center of the region?


Exactly. I'm getting tired of little towns. 



Dark Shocktail said:


> Agreed. It was interesting to see how the two frought against each other for control and how you just seemed to be in the middle.
> 
> I'd like a different plot. The current one only appeals if you really enjoy collecting them - while I do like catching all my favs, I can never be asked with the Pokedex at the end of it =s I'd like to see something like Pokemon Colossuem/XD: Gale of Darkness more. But more towards the former - you started off leaving an evil team by blowing up their base, then riding into the desert with your Umbreon and Espeon sitting shotgun on your hoverbike. SWEET.


VERY SWEET.


----------



## Celestial Blade (Sep 27, 2008)

My made up versions (Topaz/Amethyst/Jade) have two evil Teams.

Topaz has Team Solar, who wants to make a new world where it's always daytime, with their leader Phoebus. They are after the Sun God Pokemon Apolikahn.

Amethyst has Team Lunar, who wants to make a new world where it's always nighttime, with their leader Artemis (the first female evil Team Leader EVER). They are after the Moon Goddess Pokemon Deajhira.

Both evil Teams are in Jade, and the Omega Pokemon Lokietes needs to be revived in order to stop both of them from obliterating the world.


----------



## Bombsii (Sep 27, 2008)

Leafpool said:


> Ooh, add this: a game where you actually _catch_ your first Pokémon instead of having it as a starter. :3 They give you a Safari Zone/equivalent right at the beginning of the game, and you can go in and choose from like twenty different Pokémon, and you can't get back to the Zone until you catch all the other Pokémon (or something like that).



I personally would love that


----------



## Ayame (Sep 27, 2008)

How about (weak plotting skills here) you live in a city, and you're super excited to get your first starter, so you get it and your parents are proud.  That night, you go to sleep, ready to start your journey tomorrow, but there's a huge natural disaster/storm in the areathat night in a horrible coincidence which is actually an upset legendary.  Yes, this is a bit too reminiscent to Mystery Dungeon, but despite that, it works.  Legendaries are nearly always getting upset and starting trouble anyways.  It's not a huge natural disaster, having luckily been just outside the area, but there is some damage.
Anyways, your father, who is a Pokémon detective, a profession introduced by the game which could work, goes off to investigate the disasters, researching legendaries and possible causes.  He introduces the character to some aspects of Pokémon and also hints that it could be some sort of very powerful Pokémon's doing.  Then, your mother, a coordinator who mostly just looks after you nowadays, tells you that she's unsure about you starting your journey, and that you will have to bond with your Pokémon and train and battle with them, and she is also worried about the effects of the natural disasters.
You state that this is unfair, and then your mother gives you some money to buy her some milk from the store and tells you to "keep the extra".
 The character takes the money and departs for the store,taking their new starter with them, but upon arriving and purchasing the milk, they see that something is wrong!  Someone is holding up the store, the character discovers.  The character is the most quick to act, taking on the robber immediately.  It doesn't matter if you lose this battle, because before it can end, the spectators intercept and finish the battle as the police arrive.  This heroic deed is caught on video, and the mother, who has been watching the news, realizes that their child is ready to go on a journey.
Well, I don't have a general plot, but it was fun to make up.


----------



## geobz (Oct 3, 2008)

How about (kind of going off RSE here) your mom or dad were actually the Champion. I dunno, something a little more twisty. Maybe do something like RBY and make the legendaries completely optional. Have the team control like an army of pokemon that you have to take on in a series of battles or better yet, all at once.


----------



## Black Rayquaza (Oct 27, 2008)

It might be a good idea if the storyline went along different lines to becoming the best.  What about, for example, if we were Legend Hunters?  Then the best part of the game would be about solving ancient mysteries, hunting legendaries across the map, or maybe even traveling to other dimensions.  We could even use certain pokemon to alter the environment in some way, e.g if we use Dialga in x place, we go back/forward in time to catch a legend that only existed then!
  How about we start off with Professor [random tree name] requesting three legendaries to help him in his research.  He gives you a choice of three starter pokemon, then off we go.  We decipher ancient clues and eventually catch the trio, then take them back to him.  With these pokemon he creates x thing, allowing you to travel to y place, and henceforth.


----------



## Empoleon (Oct 27, 2008)

More and more rpgs are heading to the open-ended sort of thing where you can interact with more things. While I don't think pokemon will ever go that way (except maybe as a darker console rpg). However, it would be nice to see some more options. See, who really plays the games to be a coordinator though? If the coordinator system were more like the battling system or more like the system you see in the anime - possibly some combination and a nice use of the DS stylus. 

I like the idea of staying the champion and facing off against "random" trainers or if you mix records with your friends or something.

I liked it that we saw our mother out in Hearthome once. Maybe they could pop up more? Oh and having parents that actually live together for once...


----------



## Murkrowfeather (Oct 28, 2008)

What happened if the Legend went on rampage _without_ the Team's guidance, and you end up trying to help them save the thing?

 It would be sort of Torn World-like, except a part of the overworld went nuts and everyone isn't themselves and you end up teaming up with the Team's leader or something? And the game goes on _while _the Legend is on rampage. Like, the entire game. And you were sent by Arceus or whatever god Pokémon they thought up to stop it. Using the destiny excuse, of course.

 I don't know. Random thought.


----------



## Jdrawer (Nov 2, 2008)

I have one!

You start out being the one who created the legendaries and are the champion. Then some guy with a ratata and zigzagoon and 3 other weak pokemon.  After you defeat the first 5 pokemon, he sends out his last pokemon. The screen says 'Trainer X deserted his YStrongPKMN!' After you decide to use whatever move that should destroy his last poke (your pokemon only have attack moves), he goes and knocks you out and steals your legendaries. You then get sent to the PKMNCenter and start out with all of the deserted pokemon:
LV0 Rhyperior
LV3 Caterpie
LV99 MissingNO.
LV 5 Enter X Starter
LV-97 Garchomp.


----------



## Black Rayquaza (Nov 2, 2008)

Jdrawer said:


> I have one!
> 
> You start out being the one who created the legendaries and are the champion. Then some guy with a ratata and zigzagoon and 3 other weak pokemon.  After you defeat the first 5 pokemon, he sends out his last pokemon. The screen says 'Trainer X deserted his YStrongPKMN!' After you decide to use whatever move that should destroy his last poke (your pokemon only have attack moves), he goes and knocks you out and steals your legendaries. You then get sent to the PKMNCenter and start out with all of the deserted pokemon:
> LV0 Rhyperior
> ...


Right...so you've got a MissingNO, which doesn't even appear in the 'dex, a level 0 Rhyperior which will have no stats, which will therefore be defeated in every battle and will be to all intents and purposes useless, and a LV -97 Garchomp.  A LV -97 GARCHOMP!!  IS THAT EVEN POSSIBLE!?  HOW THE HECK WOULD YOU USE THE THING!?  THAT SOUNDS MORE LIKE A BUG THAN ANYTHING ELSE!!

Sorry.  Just needed to get that out of my system.

Now, I think that the base idea is good, but for the love of all that's holy (and a lot of things that aren't) change the starters.  You also need to develop it a lot, I repeat, A LOT more.  It sounds like a different start to the same old game.


----------



## Jdrawer (Nov 4, 2008)

Black Rayquaza said:


> Right...so you've got a MissingNO, which doesn't even appear in the 'dex, a level 0 Rhyperior which will have no stats, which will therefore be defeated in every battle and will be to all intents and purposes useless, and a LV -97 Garchomp.  A LV -97 GARCHOMP!!  IS THAT EVEN POSSIBLE!?  HOW THE HECK WOULD YOU USE THE THING!?  THAT SOUNDS MORE LIKE A BUG THAN ANYTHING ELSE!!



That's the point! unbeleivable Pokemon.
Besides, you could switch out the lv0 and lv-97 and then thier levels will skyrocket to like positive 23 or lower. And the MissngNo, well just fill it in.


----------



## Black Rayquaza (Nov 12, 2008)

Jdrawer said:


> That's the point! unbeleivable Pokemon.
> Besides, you could switch out the lv0 and lv-97 and then thier levels will skyrocket to like positive 23 or lower. And the MissngNo, well just fill it in.


*headsmacks repeatedly* yes, but if pokemon start life at level 1, as indicated by the fact that they hatch at level 1, HOW CAN YOU HAVE ONE AT LEVEL -97!?

Besides, it would take all the fun (and indeed the point) of going to the trouble of catching Rhydon or Gabite, and if you start off with legendaries, you miss out on the mystery of finding the game's legendary at the end.  Besides, there would be no point in catching them anyway as they would already be in your 'dex.

And if these pokemon are impossible, where do you get them from, and how indeed do you choose your starter?


Actually, that might be quite a good idea...randomly selected starters!  It'd be worth a shot, at least.


----------



## IcySapphire (Nov 12, 2008)

What about the typical plot--only a higher force caused Team Whoever (who actually had a respectable goal at first) to carry out their deeds. Then one Team Whoever grunt sees that the evil deeds are not going to bring about the respectable goal--and s/he helps you to try and stop the evil plot.


----------



## Dannichu (Nov 13, 2008)

This is more a list of things I'd put in the game (but making some kind of interconnecting plot for this would be hilarious), but Nintendo should totally take heed of this.

More crossdressing. Maybe the Elite Four could do some kind of Rocky Horror thing? 
You should get a unicycle partway through the game; the bicycle thing's been way overdone. 
There should be a town where people actually care when you come into their home and examine all your stuff; they could point guns at you and arrest you and everything. 
Towns should also have things like Post Offices, circuses and crack dens. 
More musical numbers, too. Probably something from Avenue Q.
They should bring back Firebreathers because they were the best trainer class ever and introduce other totally random trainer classes, too, like "George Foreman Grill Maker". 
"Fresh water" should stop being sold. Water is a human right, not a commodity, dammit D<
The game should refrence as many aspects of modern culture as possible, including House MD, Final Fantasy VII and the Teletubbies.
At least one town should have music that has hidden messages when played backwards.
You should have two dads. One could be the professor. He could be Professor Fabulous and wear a bright pink labcoat.
You should start in a town in the North-East of the continent and have to fight the Gym Leaders in reverse order because that'd be funny. 
Celebi, Mew and co. should be readily available, but you have to get an offical Nintendo Download to get Bellsprout on your game.
Sarah Palin should be a Gym Leader.


----------



## Ayame (Nov 13, 2008)

Dannichu said:


> This is more a list of things I'd put in the game (but making some kind of interconnecting plot for this would be hilarious), but Nintendo should totally take heed of this.


Best game idea ever, Dannichu. Parents would never allow it, though.  D:
But... but I want George Foreman Grill Makers and all the other zany ideas!


----------



## o_O (Nov 13, 2008)

Dannichu's ideas rock ^_^


----------



## ZimD (Nov 13, 2008)

Dannichu just won the thread.


----------



## Charizard Morph (Nov 13, 2008)

Okay, shoot me later but i wrote three paged for a damned game idea that i had to write and was thinking about all day because i got interested in teh subject and please just read the thing? 



Instead of starting out at ten, you start out at like thirteen, and have been an orphan all your life, running from evil abusive foster parents (or something else, possibly worse). You walk out of the back of a truck (like in R/S/E) in the middle of the night (yay for night/day function!!) and trip over something, a Pokeball. You pick it up and throw it on the ground, but are disappointed when nothing pops out. You already have a few Pokémon related items besides the pokeball: an old rod, two potions, and a very worn out backpack, that you've had since you can remember. 

The city, you have stowed away in the truck to get to, has three directions branching off of it. To the west there is a grassy field, to the east there is the ocean, and to the north there is a mountain. It’s obvious how you get your Pokémon from that. You can’t go all the way into the areas, there’s someone who’ll stop you (like in all the games) before you can go too far, and the first Pokémon you run into in that region will be one of the starters. 

Mountain for fire, grassy field for grass, ocean for water (To get the water type you’ll have to use the rod, there are instructions at the beginning of the game that tell you to do that stuff.) You can’t battle the Pokémon because you don’t have any so you just throw the pokeball at it, it’s an automatic catch (you will not see the starters in those areas again unless you have the pokedex entries for them). Soon after you have to go to the Pokémon centre (unless you want to be teleported there because your Pokémon feinted) and get your Pokémon healed (nurse joy will also ask you if you could fix the clock “It’s been stopped all day!” _ and I are too much of a bimbo to fix it _). 

There is an odd woman standing off to the side, but you get to that later (if you talk to her she just mumbles something incomprehensible). After your Pokémon is healed you walk outside and a thief, who has the opposite starter type Pokémon from yours (we’ll get to evil teams later if you don’t mind, k?) walks into you, and challenges you to a battle. It doesn’t matter if you win or loose, because as soon as you win or loose the battle Professor Sassafras (yeah, remember the weird mumbling woman, well, that’s her) is standing there and has been watching you the whole time. She drags you behind her, with just a simple “Fallow me”, to her lab, where she examines the Pokémon you caught, asks what your name is, and gives you a pokedex and trainer card/license thingy with very little question of who you are and why you have a Pokémon without a license. 

You start a simple quest to find your real parents, but soon it changes to a full blown adventure where your rival (the thief guy from before) tries to steal Pokémon and does crack, evil team tries to take over the world and kill people with guns and forks and arsenic and an assortment of other nasty devices, there’s a hospital where people are dying slow painful deaths from cancer, Pokémon actually DIE (omg it’s the most forbidden Pokémon thing in the games besides sex!!) The day care people KNOW where the eggs are coming from (but they won’t tell you), you and your Pokémon actually need to eat, sleep is essential (but you don’t need as much), you can make a camp (mmmmm smmooorreesss), your character actually has b-days and grows and stuff and most importantly, after you defeat the elite four and the champion, you can choose to:
A.	Run team evil
B.	Become the champion 
C.	Live life as a normal trainer
D.	Become a gym leader

If you choose A you learn that your parents are the former leader of team evil and some random admin. 

If you choose B you learn that your parents are the former champion and one of the elite four

If you choose C you learn that your parents are Professor Sassafras and a random, but kind of important NPC.

If you choose D you never really learn who your parents are but have a great life and keep getting calls from some guy named Alfred. 

For each letter there’s a different post game adventure, where at the end you can (but only if you want, you really can be the leader of team evil forever if you want) choose one of the letters you didn’t before until you’ve exhausted all possibilities. (once you’ve chosen though you have to keep the parental situation)

Evil team leader: you take over the world and all humans must bow down to you Muhahahahaha! (okay mooommm I’ll come home for supper!) And you can do and go where ever you want.

Champion: You basically do what a trainer would but you are called to have battles with people every now and then, (yes, I know you love me, so could you stop stalking me now?) and every where you go people recognize your fame.

Normal Trainer: you are a normal trainer, who has parents and is moderately famous. (There’s really nothing embarrassing that I could think of to put here so just imagine that there’s some random elevator music playing)

Gym leader: Same thing as champion but you get called more often, can decide what kind of gym you want, get to set up all the puzzles, and can choose how many people are battled before you.(Phone rings: Gym leader: “Hello, leader of a random gym speaking.” Alfred: “Err, hi, I wanted to tell you something…….” Hangs up. Gym leader: “Why the hell does that guy keep calling ME!”?)

Okay, you can shoot me now, because this probably wouldn't ever work unless it was rated R.


----------



## Ice tiger (Nov 14, 2008)

I want to be able to pick 3 starters, like there is all the starters ever made (including pikachu :3) and you can pick one to follow behind you (and you can change it) oh and like how in LG/FR/R/B/Y how team rocket askes if you would like join them, you can say YES, except it's not team rocket, of course.


----------



## Evolutionary (Nov 14, 2008)

^ Yes all the starters including Eevee :D


----------



## Ice tiger (Nov 16, 2008)

Oh yes Eevee too :3 Eevee is awesome, I wanted it in yellow, but NO you have to have PIKACHU! D:


----------



## Charizard Morph (Nov 16, 2008)

They should remake yellow for the DS.


----------



## mewfairy (Nov 16, 2008)

I think some thing where you are a pokemon and you get caught by a trainer would be fun, bucause you could disobey your trainer.  and sometimes the trainer that catches you could be evil, so you get to go on spy missions and stuff.  or you get caught by a coordinator and do contests.  but you would always be the starter for that trainer, so they like you THE MOST.


----------



## Zeph (Nov 16, 2008)

mewfairy said:


> but you would always be the starter for that trainer, so they like you THE MOST.


Just because you're the trainer's starter doesn't necessarily mean that the trainer would like you THE MOST. Some people just throw away their starters into their PCs and never touch them again.



To be honest, I really _don't_ want one of these 'dark, mysterious, evil' plots with different endings and all that. I'm not too sure _what_ I want.


----------



## Time Psyduck (Nov 16, 2008)

Zephyrous Castform said:


> Just because you're the trainer's starter doesn't necessarily mean that the trainer would like you THE MOST. Some people just throw away their starters into their PCs and never touch them again.


But in this case the trainer (which I would guess is an NPC) would like you the most (starter or not) for the purposes of the plot, not for any other reason (they will have in character reasons, but the plot is the reason for those other reasons)


----------

